# Moo Duk Kwan Questions - Split from Dojo Storming Thread



## EklectikButterfly (Jan 17, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> They're textbooks for students of Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo, covering everything from dojang etiquette and tying the belt, to required poonsae through Moo Duk Kwan 3rd Dan and Kukkiwon 4th Dan. Working on another that covers one-step sparring and self-defense applications.
> They're pricey, because there are something over 800 color pictures, and color printing is expensive.
> Both are available through Blurb, and the second is available as an iBook. Just search for Moo Duk Kwan.
> But they were never intended to be commercial. Our school isn't commercial, so why would the texts be?
> ...




Thanks for your PM and I would love to read your books. Question... We take Tang Soo and our patch says Moo Duk Kwan and Taekwondo... so I know that the arts are similar-ish and at least in the same federation (I believe... could be wrong, Im still in the beginning of really jumping into our art), are the forms the same from one school to the next? You mention one step sparring... is my one step sparring the same as what you would learn/teach? I always forget to ask my instructors questions like this. Does your book go over terminology? Or do you know a good site to help with terminology? Like poonsae... I dont know what that means... is that the meaning for form? 


Any help you guys can throw at my daughter and I we would love it! Sorry we kind of derailed the thread a bit with some questions... we absolutely love the art form and have had so much fun this past year. Today my daughter helped teach a class at her elementary school, then we helped teach the beginner class at the dojang, and then we took our own class. Lots of learning today  But its fun! We love it, and I gotta say.... doing this with my daughter is just priceless! There is nothing better on Earth!


Thank you for your response and anyone else. I truly do value it! And sorry again for thread derailment...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 17, 2015)

EklectikButterfly said:


> Thanks for your PM and I would love to read your books. Question... We take Tang Soo and our patch says Moo Duk Kwan and Taekwondo... so I know that the arts are similar-ish and at least in the same federation (I believe... could be wrong, Im still in the beginning of really jumping into our art), are the forms the same from one school to the next?


 
In brief, all Moo Duk Kwan schools share some, but not all, common lineage.
The Moo Duk Kwan was founded by GM HWANG, Kee after the liberation of Korea from Japan. At that time, the art was called Tang Soo Do. GM Hwang joined the unification movement when the KTA was founded, and with the adoption of the name Taekwondo, the art became Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo. GM Hwang eventually split off from the KTA for political reasons and returned to teaching Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do. After exposure to an ancient military training text (primarily weapons, but with some empty hand material) he changed the name of the art to Soo Bahk Do.

You can tell a lot about the lineage of your school from this, or at least about when your line split off.
Ours, for example, is fairly short.
GM HWANG, Key, founder of the Moo Duk Kwan
GM LEE, Kang Ik, One of GM HWANGs top students and chosen as Kwanjang (head of the school) for the Moo Duk Kwan that stayed with the unification.
GM KIM, Wang "Bobby", the Kwanjang of our branch of the Moo Duk Kwan.
Master C.R Valdex, Chief instructor at our school.
Me.

If you're training with the pinan forms, then you're studying Tang Soo Do. If you're learning the Palgwae forms, then you're studying the form of Taekwondo taught at the beginning of the unification effort.



EklectikButterfly said:


> You mention one step sparring... is my one step sparring the same as what you would learn/teach? I always forget to ask my instructors questions like this. Does your book go over terminology? Or do you know a good site to help with terminology? Like poonsae... I dont know what that means... is that the meaning for form?


 
There is a vocabulary section. There is no standard one step sparring curriculum, and that text does not get into one steps - that will be included in the next book.
Poomsae, Hyyung and Tul are all words that mean "forms", or what Japanese arts call Kata.



EklectikButterfly said:


> Any help you guys can throw at my daughter and I we would love it! Sorry we kind of derailed the thread a bit with some questions... we absolutely love the art form and have had so much fun this past year. Today my daughter helped teach a class at her elementary school, then we helped teach the beginner class at the dojang, and then we took our own class. Lots of learning today  But its fun! We love it, and I gotta say.... doing this with my daughter is just priceless! There is nothing better on Earth!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response and anyone else. I truly do value it! And sorry again for thread derailment...


 
I've taken the liberty of splitting your post off and placing it in a new thread to avoid further derailment of that thread.


----------



## EklectikButterfly (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome thank you! I will go look at our lineage tomorrow... we have a big map/line table at the back of our school but I've honestly never really checked it out. Now I will


----------

